# 2001altima shuts down



## mo2jade (Jan 29, 2019)

I was driving my 2001 altima when ower steering was lost and the car shut off. The car would star but would turn off right away even wheb given gas . its killed 3 batteries. I was told the spark plugs were bad and crankshaft needed to be replaced. So that was done. Same problem still. Next the distributer was replaced. Also furl treatment placed in gas tank with gas. While driving a huuuuge thick white cloud and strong smell of gas followed mewhile driving. Again the battery was bad and car shut off and woulnt start. Last the alternater was changed the car started and no more smoke. When on, the car engine bounces alot and sound kind of like a tractor. Possible broken motor mount .i did not drive the yet. but i was told not to put more money into it. Consider it done with. What can be the issue? And is it worh it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The engine would have to be diagnosed of the problem and the cost of the repair determined before one can say if it's worth it...and even that is subjective. A broken mount can cause the engine to move around a lot, but shouldn't cause it to sound like a tractor. Does it sound like a tractor because it has a bad exhaust leak, or, is there something seriously wrong with the engine that is also causing it to misfire badly, making the engine jump around a lot and be noisy, as well? Being unable to hear it for myself makes it difficult to say what it sounds like. Pulling and inspecting the spark plugs and doing an engine compression test might help answer the question.


----------

